# Zack's progress in training classes!



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I hope that explains things! He has done very well for his first time. At the start it was a bit... ehh... But then things got better and he got moved to a different (higher) class  Yay Zack!
He got moved after only 1 lesson, that seems incredible for me as a lady beside me has been going about 5 weeks now and she's staying there, made me feel sad but what can I do...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya Zack and Adam! Good Job!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job Zack and Adam!!! Keep up the great work


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, we need a pic of the graduate.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!! it's onward and upward!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations! 
As for that lady, I'll bet she doesn't own the second smartest breed there is ! 
Good work, Adam!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wooo Hooo
Congrats young man! You should be proud.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Congratulations, we need a pic of the graduate.


I agree, where are the pictures?

Way to go Adam, you're doing a wonderful job with Zack!


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats!! Makes you proud, doesn't it?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Huge congrats ... where's the pic?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ah. I'll upload pictures today hopefuly, not from the training though as I didn't have anything to take pictures with. Next week hopefuly, yes  For now just some casual pictures  Thank you everyone though, it really warms my heart up


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you Zack! Cant wait to see your graduation from the next class.


----------

